# Ideeën koken?



## ThomasK

Hoeveel (werk-)woorden en zegswijzen uit de eet- en kooksfeer kent u die (alleen) figuurlijk gebruikt kunnen worden? 

Ik denk zelf aan deze keukentermen: 
- _bekokstoven_ (_kokkerellen_ lijkt mij te lekkerlijk, pardon, te letterlijk)
- _serveren_
- _poets_ _bakken_ (het bakken toch?)
- ...

Uit de sfeer van eten en drinken:
- _(niet) slikken_
- _onverteerbaar_
- _een akkoord beklinken_

Nog ???


----------



## 0ana

Misschien "een appeltje met iemand schillen hebben" ? Of gaat het niet?


----------



## ThomasK

Jawel, en 'met iemand een eitje *te* pellen hebben'. Dank !


----------



## 0ana

Graag gedaan!
Ik denk nog aan "boter op je hoofd hebben", "een veeg uit de pan krijgen", "een boterbriefje halen", "in de bonen zijn", "op de fles gaan", "peentjes zweten", "met de gebakken peren zitten".


----------



## Joep

De hond in de pot vinden
De soep wordt niet zo heet gegeten als hij wordt opgediend
Ergens een zure nasmaak van hebben
Oude wijn in nieuwe zakken
Water bij de wijn doen
Bier na wijn geeft venijn

En Wikipedia is ook een prima bron: 

De appel valt niet ver van de boom/stam.
Wie appelen vaart, die appelen eet.
Eén rotte appel in de mand, maakt al het gave fruit te schand.
Wie zichzelf bewaart, bewaart geen rotte appel.
Van een mooi bord kun je niet eten
Je doet de boter in de pan, maar bakt er niks van.
Wie boter op het hoofd heeft, moet uit de zon blijven.
Wiens brood men eet, diens woord men spreekt.
De een zijn dood is een ander zijn brood.
Een kruimeltje is ook brood.
Liever brood in de zak, dan een pluim op de hoed
Beter een half ei, dan een lege dop.
Van die boer, geen eieren.
Men kan geen omelet maken zonder eieren te breken.
Die haring braadt niet.
Het bekomt hem als de hond de knuppel na het stelen van de worst.
Honger maakt rauwe bonen zoet.
Het zijn niet enkel koks, die lange messen dragen. / Het zijn niet allen koks, die lange messen dragen.
Honger is de beste kok.
Veel koks bederven de brij. / Veel koks verzouten de brij.
Er is nog nooit een kok gevonden die koken kan voor alle monden.
Kruimeltjes zijn ook brood.
Lekker is maar één vinger lang.
Wie het eerst komt, het eerst maalt.
Als het melk regent, staan mijn schotels omgekeerd.
Dat is mosterd na de maaltijd.
De paarden die de haver verdienen, krijgen ze niet.
De koe van de pastoor eet iedere dag mals gras.
Over smaak valt niet te twisten.
Vieze varkens worden niet vet.
De vis wordt duur betaald.
Een spiering is vis als er anders niet is.
Men vangt meer vliegen met honing dan met azijn.
Drank verdringt gezond verstand.
Goede wijn behoeft geen krans. 
Zuivel op zuivel is werk van de duivel.


----------



## ThomasK

Hartelijk dank, Joep en Oona. Ik knipte even die weg die ik nauwelijks hoor - vooral ook spreekwoorden, die ik nauwelijks nog tegenkom. Maar sommigen worden blijkbaar ook als deel gebruikt (zie '...'). 

boter op je hoofd hebben, 
een veeg uit de pan krijgen, 
op de fles gaan
met de gebakken peren zitten
De hond in de pot vinden
De soep wordt niet zo heet gegeten als hij wordt opgediend
Ergens een zure nasmaak van hebben
Oude wijn in nieuwe zakken
Water bij de wijn doen
... bakt er niks van.
Wie boter op het hoofd heeft, ....
De een zijn dood is een ander zijn brood.
Men kan geen omelet maken zonder eieren te breken.
Die haring braadt niet.
Honger is de beste kok.
Veel koks bederven de brij. / Veel koks verzouten de brij.
Wie het eerst komt, het eerst maalt.
Dat is mosterd na de maaltijd.
De vis wordt duur betaald.

Nu, kunnen jullie ook nog die andere lijsten aanvullen? Wikipedia is namelijk niet thematisch, begrijp ik... Welkom...


----------



## Frank06

Ontstaan ideeën niet in de hersenpan?


----------



## ThomasK

Eh... Ja. Maar het rare is dat we metaforen uit de keuken (of het eten) halen: _food for thought_. Of nee, plots heb ik 'm: ja, die hersen-pan. Leuke vondst...


----------



## Joep

Ik mocht de link niet plaatsen, maar als je bij Wikipedia naar het lemma "
Lijst van Nederlandse spreekwoorden" gaat dan vind je een hele rits.


----------



## ThomasK

Hartelijk dank ! Ik moet wel bekennen: in feite interesseren spreekwoorden mij minder. 

Mij lijkt dat ze hun beste tijd hebben gehad, terwijl zegswijzen welig tieren en nieuwe geregeld ontwikkeld worden.


----------



## Chimel

Iets (een voorstel, een oplossing...) klaarstomen?
Iemand op het rooster leggen?
Op een laag pitje zetten?


----------



## ThomasK

Eén keer volkomen akkoord (_klaarstomen_), 
één keer half (omdat 'dat laag pitje' mij geen echte culinaire truc lijkt), 
en één keer eerder niet (omdat die rooster mij eerder aan een foltertuig dan aan keukenapparatuur doet denken)... Wat denk je ? 
_(Toch zeker bedankt voor het meedenken)_


----------



## Chimel

Akkoord, jij weet het beter !


----------



## ThomasK

Dat zeg ik niet. Ik kan hier alleen vermoeden wat de oorsprong van de zegswijzen is. Eventueel een vraag: zijn er vanuit jouw/uw Franstalige achtergrond geen Nederlandstalige voorbeelden te vinden? 

Ik herinner mij dat (Olivier) Maingain een voorstel "inbuvable" vond, terwijl wij dat "niet zouden slikken"... ;-)


----------



## petoe

Ik denk aan:
Zijn eigen potje koken.
Zijn eigen boontjes doppen.
Waarom 'doppen' kan men zich dan afvragen.


----------



## ThomasK

'Doppen': erwtjes uit de huls halen? Dat geeft Google Images ook als verklaring. 'Eigen potje koken': ik begrijp je, maar gebruiken we dat echt als zegswijze??? (Dank)


----------



## Lopes

Tuinbonen worden toch gedopt?


----------



## ThomasK

Ho, u bedoelt: _prinsessenboontjes_ ? ;-)


----------



## Lopes

Nee, ik bedoel wel degelijk tuinbonen, maar ú bedoelt nu denk ik _sperziebonen_, gekke Vlaming 

Ik weet trouwens nu even niet precies wat doppen is. Is het de punten eraf snijden zoals bij sperziebonen, of de bonen uit de schil halen zoals bij tuinbonen?


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, ja, maar wij eten royaler... ;-) 

Ik denkt dat 'doppen' betekent: uit de schil halen.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik dacht ook nog aan _onder de kiezen schuiven, voorschotelen, ... _


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

Ik heb_ voor een appel en een ei, dat was appeltje eitje, eieren voor zijn geld kiezen_ en _in kannen en kruiken _niet voorbij zien komen.

Maar terug naar het koken: _ iemands standpunt fileren, Hij doet nogal aangebrand vandaag_, _zij zit gebakken_.


----------



## ThomasK

Hartelijk dank. Je _koken_-voorbeelden klinken mij nogal Noord-Nederlands in de oren (wij zullen het hebben over 'aangebrande moppen', 'iemand een poets bakken', 'zijn broodje is gebakken), maar oké, hoor. 

Ik besef intussen wel dat ik wilde focussen op wat wij met ideeën allemaal willen doen - en dan is de keuze enger, vermoed ik...


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

ThomasK said:


> Hartelijk dank. Je _koken_-voorbeelden klinken mij nogal Noord-Nederlands in de oren (wij zullen het hebben over 'aangebrande moppen', 'iemand een poets bakken', 'zijn broodje is gebakken), maar oké, hoor.


Noord-Nederlands is ook Nederlands.


----------



## ThomasK

Juist, hoor. Ik bedoelde: anders maar oké! ;-)


----------

